# Optical coverage in the CF?



## Dogboy (11 Aug 2004)

is their any? 
I know theirs medical and dentel coverage. 
But glassies are expensive, and Id like to know is their any coverage for optical ?


----------



## combat_medic (11 Aug 2004)

dogboy: I'm not really sure what your post meant, but I think you were trying to ask if the CF will cover glasses or contacts. If that is the question, the answer is yes for the Reg Force and no for the Reserves, unless you're going on deployment. Also, the medical coverage applies only to the Reg Force, and the reserves get 90% dental.


----------



## Dogboy (11 Aug 2004)

thanks that was what I wantid to know


----------



## Armymedic (11 Aug 2004)

For reg force...

Vision cat 2 - one pair every 2 yrs,

Vision Cat 3 or 4 - two pair every 2 yrs,

for deployment- 2 pr plus sunglasses and nbc glasses for eveyone who requires them.

All paid for by DND.

You may opt up in style and pay a small fee from your own pocket (most people do).


----------



## mclipper (11 Aug 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> dogboy: I'm not really sure what your post meant, but I think you were trying to ask if the CF will cover glasses or contacts. If that is the question, the answer is yes for the Reg Force and no for the Reserves, unless you're going on deployment. Also, the medical coverage applies only to the Reg Force, and the reserves get 90% dental.



That is close, but not completely accurate.  Reservists who are on Class B contracts over 180 days also have optical coverage, full medical, and full dental.  Not just for deployments.


----------



## yot (12 Aug 2004)

what is Class B contracts?


----------



## CF104Starfighter (12 Aug 2004)

I think, and could be wrong, that Class B means you can be deployed...Or that you're full time.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Aug 2004)

A class B contract for a reservist is just about any time they're full time for more than a week or two, including going on courses. Being on class B for longer than 180 days usually means you're a full time staff; working in a BOR, MIR, Brigade HQ or the like.

Class C contracts are when a reservist is doing the job of a Reg Force person. This is usually only used for deployments, but there are other exceptions. If you are on class C, you will get equivalent Reg Force pay (since the reserves make 85% of reg force pay) and other benefits as they apply to the Regs.


----------

